# IVF - testing 6th April - almost no symptoms AT ALL??!!



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Have had 2 x failed IUIs before and no symptoms apart from tender boobs which wore off towards the end of the 2ww.

ET was on 24th April friday, and as above, no symptoms apart from tender boobs which are possible wearing off now and I put down to the Pregnyl really and possible the cyclogest although that doesn't explain it wearing off.

Other people who have gone on to test positive have had these af pains all through, itchy nipples, memory loss (?! how do they remember they have?), spinning sensation whilst sitting on stationary normal chairs (wow!), awareness of their entire uterus, stabbing ovary pains, nausea, diarhea, headaches, metallic tast in mouth...

Is it possible to have a positive result without any of the above or should I right it all off already.

any feed back appreciated

druzy xx


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Hy Druzy, You made me laugh   I am in exactly the same situation as you, testing on April 6th and having crossed the border of the awful 40s!  I had decided not to post in FF because I go way too obsessive but I know that the site is great and I've been peeping through lately. I am horribly concerned that I have no symptoms at all and have just received a very reassuring mail from SueJ to whom I posted a pm saying that it is perfectly possible to no have any symptoms at all. I had to stay at home these days because I catched a cold and my dr told me not to let the fever go further than 37.5 (which fortunately hasn't) and to stay at home for a couple of days. I love to stay at home but it makes obssesing easier 
Lots of love and light and count on me to keep you company until our testing day 
aless


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Aless

Very nice to hear from you, also because you are of similar age and have no symptoms either!  I see you have been through quite alot but you are at the ARGC which is meant to be very good and also your fsh must be ok as theydon't do anything to you if it's over 10 - I think I'm right I rang the other day.  

I wish you all the luck, none of this is easy but heading past the 40 mark, well you know, it's another pressure.  I was interested to hear that you have gone for DE, it's something me and DH discuss as I may find myself there too.  Do you mind me asking did you go abroad or through the UK and was the waiting list long, is it hard to organise?  I've read that the success rate with DE is the same as the success rate as the donor's age ie.  a lot higher than for 40s age group, in fact around 60 to 70% success rate have you heard the same?

I wasn't going to post as I get too obsessive too but it's too late for that now!


Druzy xx

ps.  Another symptom I came across on this site was having orgasms whilst asleep - and I have to confess that I think I had one of those the other night - no joke.  But I hope  I don't have one when back at work perhaps also whilst spinning on a stationary chair as I'll never be able to look my colleagues in the face again.


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Aless again

sorry too obsessed and not concentrating properly, you say you are back in your country, Argentina?  So I guess that's where you're doing the DE IVF.  Good luck and will appreciate the company til the 6th - if I get that far as normally AF comes earlier.

Druzy xx


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Hy Druze, you made me laugh!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hey, I also HAD ORGASMS when sleeping, OH god, may be WE ARE PREGNANT and this is THE symptom    Very interesting, don't you think? 

I think that I must re-write my personal information, since I am not in UK any longer. I was in ARGC and I've tried only one IVF with them that ended in IUI since I only produced 2 follies. That month my FSH was excelent for my age, around 7 and I had two natural follies the month of the downregulation. Unfortunately my fsh was not good after that, that's the reason why they kept doing IUIs and "natural tryings". Mr. T was persuaded that I was going to be pg since I've gotten pg before with an IUI at 40. But unfortunately his prophecy didn't fullfill... 

I came back to my country -Argentina- in 2005 and my dr here told me that my perspectives (does the word exist?) with IVF were not good and that I had poor ovarian reserve. She adviced to try some IVFs and then go DE's route. That's what I did. I tried two IVF: the first I produced only 2 o 3 follies and only one fertilized with ICSI. It went back because it was a very good quality. The second IVF I didn't even finish because I only produced 1 follicle and it made no sense to do nothing with it except try naturally... to no avail.

So, in a nutshell, that's the reason why my dh and I decided to do DE. It seems strange at first, but I am quite at ease with the idea right now and I prefer to do this rather to adopt at the moment. I will adopt if I don't succed, anyway. 

Regarding the DE "burocracies", here in Argentina is amazingly simple. Your Dr. put you in the group of recipients and keep you prepared (downregulated and with oestradiol pills) until the right donor appears. The whole thing took me a little more than a month... And I even have a frozen blasto from the same donor.  My Dr. told me that chances are 50%, one of every two procedures with donors are succesful in the clinic. The other thing is that here they don't pay much attention to inmunological issues that were topical at the ARGC. 

I really hope to be lucky this time, even when having gone through so much, I can't even imagine that I will be. 

I wish you all the luck and please, keep posting, we have so much in common, including sleeping orgasms in pregnacy  
aless


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Iya Ladies,

I'm in the same boat as you....

I'm on my second ICSI, last/first cycle BFN... and am just over a week into my 2ww, and test on the 6th too.  I'm 31.

I have had no symptoms whatsoever and have had no bleed at all and I have asked the same questions... I do now feel as though I need to give up on this try in order to try to make the pain a little less when it's confirmed (if that's possible)

Any positive stories would be greatly appreciated.

City Chic x x x


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Iya Ladies,

I've just posted this question on the CARE messageboard and have had a positive response which I thought I would share with you.... which states that is is proven to have positive outcomes with no symptoms at all so, fingers crossed, we're all worried about nothing and will be nicely surprised next week with BFP's.

Good Luck to all.

City Chic x x x


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Dear Aless and City Chic

City Chic - Welcome to the (almost ) no symptoms band!!  That's good to hear that you can have none and still +ve.  I have read that a least 2 or 3 times on this site from people and also have friends with natural pregnancies who had no symptoms.  My mum claims to have had no symptoms either but I'm not sure her memory is that good   Also there is extra confusion when you have had fx because of the drugs obviously and I guess it effects people differently. I know what you mean about just wanting to give up now so as to make it less painful when it's confirmed and have kind of done so too but don't think there is anyway out of the wait in truth (an inkling will remain).

Thanks for telling me about your situation Aless, you have been through a lot.    Really good luck with the DEs it's so good that the stats are so much better really hope it works out.  I don't think DI is so straightforward in the UK but if this doesn't work out for me I have already booked an appt with the Lister in London (locally in Kent at the moment) - there's positive thinking for you  and will also ask about DE situation in the UK, I have heard the waiting list is 2 years and some people seem to go to Spain.  

Anyway, all will be revealed around 6th April and let's hope we get some more positive feedback about no symptoms and BFPs!

Druzy xx


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Hy City-chic and Druze,

I just adore to have our little band of testers in April 6th with (almost) no symptoms  

Wellcome CityC, you've done a thorough research 

This is my contribution to the research on symptoms or lack of them. It has been posted by SueJ who is moderator here and has a little boy after a row of ICSIs. She is lovely and very comforting. _"I actually found and posted this information 2 days prior to me testing and having my BFP!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,1858.0.html
I can honestly say I had no symptoms at all. I still can not get my
head around, how could I have still felt so 'normal' and have a little
life growing inside me. I always thought I'd feel different somehow. 
It wasn't until I was just gone 16wks pregnant, when I started feeling
slight flutterings that I could actually believe something was going on
- but I still felt the same as I had prior to getting pregnant. I never
had any sore boobs, no sickness, maybe towards the end of the first
trimester a little nauseas if I didn't eat regularly and got very tired
very easily, but this passed very quickly. Six days post transfer is definately far to early to be feeling any 'real' symptoms. I do think (personally) that some people 'exagerate' their early symptoms as they are desperate to feel them - kind of talk themselves into them."    

Druzy, thanks for the good wishes! I wish you the best as well. I am sure that it won't be necessary, but why did you choose the Lister and not ARGC?

We need to keep this thread alive girlies! 

Love, aless

*(Aless - hope you don't mind, but I've modified this post to include the link to the 'Desperate for Pregnancy Symptoms' thread that I started back in 2003 - Sue MJ)_


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

buenos dias

No symptoms today!  Tender boobs wearing off more I think as I get 11 days post the Pregnyl injection- and scarily this is exactly the same pattern as with the two failed IUIs.  Would we have passed the implantation time by now?  I can never understand how many days past EC or ET that would be?  My ET was Friday 24th March so I guess this is - oh yes, this time last week, now day 8!

No sleeping orgasms last night instead I dreamt that I was in an underground station in London weeping  as I tried to dig money out of my purse to pay for some tampax!  I overpaid by 50p and the shopkeeper gave it back saying "we know you want to give us the right money you are so honest!"  Weird, think I prefer the orgasms 

Very good to hear that quote about no symptoms at all - it does seem incredible doesn't it.....

Aless, I rang both the ARGC and the Lister earlier this week.  The ARGC said that they don't do treatments if your FSH is higher than 10.  Mine was 11.5 in Aug 05 although I haven't had it tested since.  I think they wait until a month when it has come down if they are to do a treatment.  They also have a 4 month waiting list, no appointments until July although I have got their registration info.  The Lister on the other hand are the people who wrote a paper and did a trial about FSH levels stating that it's pointless to wait until an elevated FSH comes down with women with a history of elevated FSH as you are just wasting time and they are getting older etc etc.  So I thought that Lister would be better for me as I don't want to wait around for this FSH thing.  For all I know it may have gone up even more by now as it was over 6 months ago in which case I will be thinking about the DE scenario.  I know this is all jumping ahead but it makes me feel better to have a plan B in place!

Aless do you remember if you had any different feelings or symptoms when you had your positive IUI?

Another I thought I had was that I'm sure that the implantation pains and spotting definately exist for some people but not all.  Other than that I think that people who had a lot of eggs at ec eg 20 or more (I only had 6) are likely to have quite a lot of symptoms following that eg bloating, spotting, cramps.  After all that's quite a lot of invasive poking around.  I had tiny weeny spotting the day or two after EC and that didn't surprise me - someone had just stuck a needle into follicles in my uterus after all!

Anyway, its half way point now I guess.

Have a good day

love Druzy xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Druzy and Alessa.....welcome to you both 

I'll leave you the link to the 2ww thread......you are very welcome to post there too if you want and you will find the 2ww list there. Here's the link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51794.msg679495.html#msg679495

Seems like anything goes as far as symptoms are concerned but theres definately a few ladies got BFPs with no symptoms at all 

City Chic ~ hope you are doing ok 

Good luck to you all,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Hy girlies!

SueJ, of course I don´t mind you adding the thread. I couldn´t find the exact quote you paste me! Thanks  

Druze, yes ARGC doesn´t work with us over 10s. The did countless  IUIs waiting for the FSH to go down. But anyway Mr. T thought that the chances for me to get pg were the same with IUI, IVF or natural tryings were the same, since I don´t respond well to drugs... I also have some active NKC that he found relevant, but my dr. Here does not share the immunological approach and even less with donor eggs. She thinks that the m/c was due to my age and not to some “unproved immunological issue”. We will see. Sorry about the rambling, you are right about the FSHish thing with ARGC. I asked becasue I have a friend doing ICSI at the Lister at the mo and they seem to be very “fertility factory”, if you know what I mean, plenty of nurses and never the same dr, not a lot of monitoring, etc. But of course, the important thing are the results and you must focus on that. I am sure that the have good results with ladies our age. I agree with you about the need to plan ahead. It has been a comfort to me to think ahead along this process and when my dr suggested DE I was ready! I am know thinking about my frostie and about the next tx, since I am sure this one didn´t work!!! 

When I´ve got the positive I had AF type feeling 3 or 4 days before testing and that was all I had. I kept complaining that I had no symptoms, but now I reckon that I had some, like twitchings and little things around my uterus and tender boobs some of the days. I don´t remember what happened at this stage, since I was sure I wasn´t pg.

I had no symptoms right now, only the ones regarding the cold I caught on the very day of eco transfer, that am leaving behind right now and that has probably killed the embies along with my inmunological condition or maybe due to that.  

I have never been so obssesed before!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Thanks for the welcome Lizzy, now that I am back I will pay a visit later. Now I am supposed to be at work and not obssesing about pg.  

Hy, City!!!

Abrazos!!


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Hiya

How are you all doing out there    What's the weather like in Argentina today?  

Still no symptoms, in fact sore boobs have gone completely now.  This is horribly exactly the same as the previous 2 failed IUIs, so, I'm not suggesting that anyone else without symptoms feel the same way, BUT if I get a positive I will be so surprised I will eat this entire computer. 

Having fantasies about going to Spain for DE now as found some useful info on another thread.  A girl said that IVF with own eggs for age 41 is actually 12.5% chance (probably less with elevated FSH) 

Thanks for your info re Lister Aless - it doesn't surprise me if it is a "fertility factory" but there again I suppose it doesn't matter if it works....I'm in two minds as to whether I might stay where I am anyway if I have one more ivf with own eggs before a trip to lovely sunny spain!    At 50%/60% it's a proper chance with DE isnt' it.  DH seems remarkably OK about it, I think he just fancies Barcelona for a week 

What I don't really understand is if you get embryos (say really good ones) and they get put back smoothly and you have a good uterine lining how can it make any difference which clinic you are at?  Does it?   

lots of love

Druzy


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Hy Druzy!
Weather is lovely here, sunny day pre autum blue sky and I am here obsessing about absence of pregnancy symptoms  

I think that clinic makes no difference if you have good embryos and linning.  

Lovely Barcelona    but maybe you won't need it  

Love and peace of mind  
aless


----------



## Helena669 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello,

I have been reading the thread, and just wanted to share with you the story of a friend of mine, who didnt know she was pg until week 12 - she had no symptoms at all!

Her cycle is even more irregular than mine, so they only tested on the off-chance because of time-lapse since last a/f. and got a BFP!

Lots of love and luck

Helena


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Evening Ladies,

Well I would still class myself as "symptom free" but like the silly moo that I am I caved in yesterday and did a HTP which was BFN... although I now realised that I did so far too early and it could change by Thursday, fingers crossed.

My problem now is that I have just been to the toilet and when I've wiped myself there is a bit of  pinky/brownish/reddish discharge on the tissue paper and a tiny blob of the same in the brownish colour (sorry tmi) and I am panicking...... is it all over ?

Is AF on her way ? (I do not usually get AF symptoms, just one sharp/big pain and I know she's here each month) but I have felt some "different" goings on in my stomach and below today, not pain and nothing really to write home about as it could very easily all be in my head.... PLEASE HELP ME !!!!!

Insane.... sorry City Chic x x x

PS.  The match today didn't help either tho. ha


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Ah City chic I have exactly the same symptoms.  Was explaining on another thread how I had been poking around in the "chuff" area and have discovered brownish stringy discharge so......afraid my thinking is going along the same lines as yours.

People now start muttering hopefully about "implantation bleeding" but wouldn't that have been earlier than what is now day 10 days past ET?

I have to say, personally, that since I have been monitoring my "chuff" much more carefully over the last 8 months or so it is a normal pattern for me to get said brownish discharge before AF and because of my extra pokings this month I may have found it a little bit earlier if you see what I mean.  Tomorrow is day 26 of what would be my normal cycle and I would have browny thing then proper AF on Weds (day 27).

HOWEVER, there are people who get a light bleed and then test pos so you could be one of these?  I was checking that out earlier on this website and have found a few people like that.  Either way my clinic said to make sure to do a test even if you do get bleeding so that must be done anyway on Thursday, or maybe Friday to be on the safe side!

Ah well, chin up love, you still don't know for sure!

Druzy xx

Aless - how are you doing out there?


----------



## Alona (Apr 2, 2006)

Thought I would add too that my sister apparently had no symptoms whatsoever for the whole nine months last year and has a beautiful baby girl now.  I had a Frozen ET on 22 March and test on 6th April.  Hubby away for two weeks so on my own happily going round the bend!  I've had a few cramps but they stopped once I dispersed the built up wind, and boy have I had a build up!  I believe it may be the pessaries causing that.  I also had terrible heartburn for a couple of days and was trying to see if anyone else has suffered that on this site but can't find anyone.  I have only ever had heartburn once before in my lifeso assumed it was something to do with the transfer or perhaps its me being paranoid.


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Hy girlies, I am terrified because I am like "talking myself into syptoms" and begining to believe that I am pg! The return to reality on Thursday will be terrible!!!!!!!!!!!!!   My not-so-sure-of-them, very mild symptoms are: slight (oh so sligh!) nausea and heartburn (probably due to our national infusion, the mate), very very light faint on the early morning of saturday when I went to the loo (probably due to the 100% humidity of the buenos aires weather), tender and veiny boobs (progesterona) and very mild like beating cramps down there for nano seconds (progesterona, af or whatever). nothing to speak of and things that I wouldn´t notice in other circumstance. No moods no going to the loo no spoting no strong cramps no af feelings....   

Druzy and CityC, you could have later implantation spots, that´s for sure... how are you doing today??

Alona and Helena, thanks for sharing your positive stories with us! 

Alona, Druzy and City chic! WE SHOULD MAKE A CIRCLE OF REIKI on the night of April 5th to go whatever the 6th april brings on!   

I hate to be working these days,  but as I told 4 girls (including my boss who has adopted children and has gone through this in the past), they are being very supportive. 

Love girlies, be strong!  
aless


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi All

At work today but as you can see actually lurking on the internet.

Aless - that's sounding good, fingers crossed, I'm happy for a circle of reiki on thursday night, what do you do!?

As for me, alas, I'm afraid this strange spotting seems to be carrying on but yet not proper AF either, wish it would be one or the other.  98% given up but 2% refuses to!

Good luck everyone and make sure you post your results whichever, if I'm neg and someone else is pos that will give me hope for the future and hopefully vice versa.

love

Druzy xx


----------



## Alona (Apr 2, 2006)

Aless,

I am also up for the circle thingy on Wed night, I welcome any luck!  I would also like to ask what do we do?


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Hy girlies, here is what we do:
On wednesday at 23.00 hs (it will be my 19.00 hs) we just shut our eyes and try to concentrate on our breathing for 4 minutes. We try to feel a sort of detachment. My master reiki says that we could test this detachment by thinking of anybody that bother us. If you are still angry or irritated, you are not yet detached . I think that in our case the acid test is to think of preggers  But in that case we won´never detach   Anyway, the main thing is intention and concentration. I am a reiki chanel   because this is one of the things I did among others to survive my increasing obsession with the baby need. I think that it is helping me, I can´t imagine how I could be worst but if you could see me now, you would see a perfectly becoming young and attractive southamerican lawyer  hahahahaha Young above all  
Sorry about the rambling, the thing is to concentrate, breathe and detach all togheter on wednesday at 7 (in my case) and 11 (in your case) pm. What do you think? You have to put an intention, but I wouldn´t put to be pg, because this is not about magic!!!  So, I should say that we could try and intend to be happy whatever the outcome and be positive and full of light for next try. Or something like that   
Love girlies


----------



## Alona (Apr 2, 2006)

That sounds good to me.  I really relax if I close my eyes and think of being on a sunbed in a lovely relaxing resort with the warm wind gently passing over my face, mm, I fancy a holiday!!! (Not like the snow outside my Aberdeen window)
I'll do that on Wednesday night at 11pm as I'll be in bed, my test next day is 10am so I will have an early start.
Good luck to everyone, I will pray for you all at the same time.


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

OK, I will do too at 11pm on Wednesday , it's a really nice idea ! 
(I'll think of my husband's ex wife  to check my detachment levels!! )

I did Reiki 1  in 2000 and have had a few treatments lately but I can't find anyone who I feel right about going to (they always want me to join up with their next course for Reiki 2 rather than just do the treatments, and I don't want to do that right now and then I feel awkward with them  )

Have a good couple of days.

Druzy xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

I have done Reiki 1 &2 and I find it helps to do self healing and meditations when I feel run down and stressed out!!

I did a fantastic course where we got cd's to back up manuals, the cd's have great meditations on them.

I sent some distant healing to myself for basting day, I didnt like basting last time so hoping it will help to relax me!!

Good luck   

XXX


----------



## Alona (Apr 2, 2006)

How is everyone doing?  On one hand this has been such a long wait, but then again I can't believe Thursday is nearly here (we test on day 15 in Aberdeen).  I wish I tested on day 14 like some of you, that would mean I would know by this time tomorrow night.  I have been tempted to test as I see many people do, but the nurse said the result might not be accurate due to the tablets and pessaries as it would probably show positive anyway.  Only 38 hrs until the blood test.  
 to everyone


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Hy girlies!
I am soooooooooooo tempted to test tomorrow?
What do you think?
I managed to survive today, but what will be the difference if I test tomorrow?
love, aless


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

I ve tested this morning andwas negaaaative  
aless


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Aless

Oh, I'm sorry......I'm in the same boat I think, I've had full on proper period for 2 days now.  Will do the test as advised by the clinic but .......

You still need to do another test on the proper day don't you?

We should still do the circle of reiki this evening, for a positive future and for a positive acceptance of the present (or something like that?!).

lots and lots of love

Druzy xx


----------



## Alona (Apr 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear your test was neg.  I decided I couldn't wait either and tested neg just now.  I agree with Druzy we should still do the positive thinking tonight, just in case any of us are wrong.  

I'm still not giving up hope.

Best of luck


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

and just to confuse it further, and not wanting to inspire any false hope, but have you read the person on another thread Jenny (?) who tested negative, but no AF and pain in side, went to DR and was tested positive about 10 days later

I've got full blown AF so don't think this can apply to me but if you haven't got AF (slight brown or even pink spotting can be OK)...........

In a way it's good that things like that happen but in another way at some point one needs just to know one or the other for SURE.

Thinking of you all tonight at 11pm

Druzy xx


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

Aless and Druzy 
i am so sorry to read your sad news 

keep safe and warm 

Dianne x


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Iya Ladies,

So sorry to hear your negative test results.....

It's our tomorrow, how I've lasted since my silly test on Saturday (D10p3dt) which was far to early and was BFN....... but am hoping for far better news tommorrow.

I had pinky/brown discharge on Sunday evening and as from mid-morning on Monday have bled red blood, but I do not think it's my AF... it's hardly touching my st's but is there when I wipe and today has more or less stopped, so it lasted around 48 hours and now spotting if anything.... 

I'm 50/50 for our test tomorrow so still hold out some hope, as I have no cramps or pains with the bled and have a niggling feeling that this may not yet be over for us and my stomach has "feelings" but I can't really elaborate on that cos I don't know how to describe them !!!!! Unless they're in my head !!!!!!!!!!!!! It's so cruel this treatment, it's complete mind games & madness isn't it ?

Just hope it's our turn...

Good Luck to everyone.

City Chic x x x


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Yes girlies, we should do our positive circle tonight!!!! 
love aless


----------



## Alona (Apr 2, 2006)

I have a terrible memory so I will note all your names down and think of you in my positive circle tonight at 11pm.  We need all the positive energy we can.  I wish you all luck for your tests tomorrow and here's hoping God is looking down on us.
Loads and Loads of Luck


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Alona, in my me me me moment, I´forgot to tell you that I am terribly sorry about your negative. I would be hypocritical if I told you to try and be positive until tomorrow since I am not being positive about myself, but anyway, TRY AND BE POSITIVE. May be tomorrow will bring good news, God only knows. And I am sure that if we believe it, we will be mothers. God only knows when and how. BIG HUG and of course, we´ll do our circle tonight...  

Druzy, I know about false negatives, but I am sure that I am not pg. All my slight symptoms were due to the 4 pessaries (yes four!!!) my dr prescribed. Today is my vengeance and I am using only two (just in case I don´t want to whitdraw abruptly). Good luck for you tomorrow and I´ll think of you tonight.  I think that we must pray or intend for a positive acceptance of the future.

CityC, we will be also thinking of you and I really hope that your stomach feelings are true and will result in a healthy pregnancy.   

Love, girlies


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Dear All


Good thoughts for everyone at 11pm tonight!


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

BFN for me I'm afraid.  Hope others have fared better!

love Druzy xx


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Mornin Ladies,

BFN for us too ---- Gutted to say the least.  Came in work but too upset, going home now to be with DH & to get very drunk !!!!!!

City Chic x x


----------



## Alona (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm just back from giving my blood test but they phone with the results late afternoon, so I am still waiting.  I said I did a preg test yesterday and it was neg, they said that it would probably be a neg today too, so I am convinced now its neg.  So sorry about the rest of you too.  I am sure there will be a few bottles of wine cracked open tonight to commiserate.  I will have to wait and see if I am one too.  Unfortunately I will be alone as DH is still offshore for another week.  Still keeping my fingers crossed though!!


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Alona 

Relieved to hear the mention of wine  had a bottle of red wine to myself last night and feel really guilty.

Druzy xx


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

I am also waiting for the results, but I have done another test today and it was negative. I had to come to work because I am asking to have 2 days off for easter. Sorry Druzy, Alona and CitiC, not a very happy thread this one. big hugs to everyone! 
aless


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Darling Aless

I am so sorry sweetheart. Sending you lots of   across the water to Argieland.

I miss you heaps and have been following this thread. As usual you have brought me much laughter and a few tears. I really hope and pray for good news for you soon. Keep in touch.  

To all the other lovely ladies testing today -   to all those who have had negative results.   to all those still waiting.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Dear girls
My blood have tested +. I can´t yet believe it 
The number is 49 and of course I am already getting paranoid that it is too low.

Murtle, I am sending you a pm. You are a star. Many thanks for your good wishes.
aless


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Alessandra that's an amazing story. Congratulations to you and all the other BFP's.

It's a BFN for me this time around.  Rang the clinic and for some reason they want me to continue with the drugs and test again on Satureday but I think its just going to drag it out for a bit longer..

Best wishes to all...

Lisa
xx


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

I am sorry to hear your story, Lisa. But how have you tested?? Remember that it still could be there  
love, aless


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I am sooooo thrilled for you Aless      

There are tears of happiness rolling down my cheeks


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

Aless, that's great!  Sticky vibes

love 

Druzy xx


----------



## Alona (Apr 2, 2006)

Lisa, hope all goes well today.

Aless!!!  How are you getting on?  Sending you good luck fairydust and keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks Alona, Druzy and Murtle... I am not doing soooo well, since my hcg levels have not doubled. I must do other test on Monday. Always waiting and seeing in this game, isn't it? 

Good luck to you, lisa 

aless


----------

